# Tutorial: EASILY Build a Slim 3x3



## TCKyewbs (May 22, 2016)

Hope this tutorial proves helpful and gives new insight! I definitely recommend trying this mod out, especially for being such a cheap and simple process


----------



## Berd (May 22, 2016)

Awesome mod! I'd make one, but it doesn't fit into my collection! Nice job tho.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (May 22, 2016)

Wow, that looks great! (even though my OCD is going crazy and those uneven stickers are making me want to die)


----------

